# Exterior finish for Florida weather.



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

I am looking for a _good_, durable, low maintenance clear wood finish that will withstand the sun and heat in Florida. Not looking for a cheap product but a good one.

Thanks.


----------



## Sandhill (Sep 14, 2013)

Nothing lasts more then about two years in the Fl. sun I ended up using epoxy's if you want natural go with cypress.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Sandhill said:


> Nothing lasts more then about two years in the Fl. sun I ended up using epoxy's if you want natural go with cypress.


Bob, thanks for the tip on the cypress. I posted a similar question in the CNC forum with regards to what type of material to use for exterior signs. I'll look into that.


----------

